
The Medium Publishing API - _pius
https://medium.com/the-story/medium-s-publishing-api-31b9f05fada1
======
patrickaljord
Sounds great... but given that medium is owned by one of the twitter guy, I
would think twice before building anything serious on top of this API though
this is a publish only api so it should be fine (twitter publish api is still
pretty ok).

~~~
aytekin
I believe the API restrictions started happening after Ev was pushed out of
Twitter. Maybe he will not let the same thing happen this time.

------
crabasa
I'm really surprised that they are touting the ability to cross-post. Is this
ever a good idea for authors? In the absence of some very specific markup [1]
you're likely to incur search penalties.

[1]
[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/12/handling-...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/12/handling-
legitimate-cross-domain.html)

~~~
forrestthewoods
I don't think SEO penalties are relevant to that vast majority of blog posts.
Views come primarily from various aggregators and social media sites.
Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, HN, etc. At least that's how it's been for me.

------
sbarre
Some of their suggestions for API uses that are more akin to "cross-posting"
of automated data are interesting.

I wonder if they will also expose consumption APIs at some point (maybe even
just statistical data and not full text?).

